# MY BEAUTIFUL WORLD



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

KUALA LUMPUR

Petronas Twin Towers


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

KL Lake Garden









Malaysia National Flower









Dayabumi Tower, KL Tower, Petronas Twin Towers, Maybank Tower









Malaysia National Car - Savvy









Malaysia National Car - Gen 2









Malaysia National Car - Waja









National Mosque


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Malaysia National Monument



























Parliament House


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

KL Shopping Mall during CNY 2009

Pavilion






































Starhill Gallery


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Garden Mid Valley






































Sunway Pyramid


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

my hometown
KOTA KINABALU
Sabah, Malaysian Borneo


*Chinese New Year 2009*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*CNY 2009 Eve*

1 Borneo Hypermall
- Borneo's Largest mall





































1 Borneo scale model


















Performance by Sabah Lion King World Champion, *YICK NAM*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*CNY 2009 Day 1*

Lion Dance visit house by house collect 'ANGPOW' during CNY


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*CNY 2009 Day 2*

Lion Dance & Unicorn(right)









Dragon Dance









Centre Point Sabah









Warisan Square









Karamunsing Complex Digital Mall


















KK Flyover at dusk


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*CNY 2009 Day 4*

Great Eastern Building









Unicorn visit shop by shop









Jesselton Hotel


















Lion Dance Performance at city street


















:lol::lol::lol:
look at the white shirt old man, he miss it!
everybody laugh at him
fooled by the naughty lion dance


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*CNY 2009 Day 4 (Cont'd)*

Another Lion Dance performance by Sabah Lion King,Yick Nam









Centre Point Sabah


















Modern Building









Warisan Square









KK Waterfront









KK Famous Seafood Heaven









Le Meridien









City Hall


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*CNY 2009 Day 5*



















again 1 Borneo


















Beautiful lion head









again lion dance performance by Yick Nam


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*CNY 2009 Day 5 (Cont'd)*

Federal Government Complex









Innoprise Building









Sabah ionic Landmark - Tun Mustapha tower









Scenic drive along Tanjung Lipat













































Sutera Harbour









South China Sea


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

KUALA LUMPUR
Xmas 2009

Pavilion


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pavilion & Bukit Bintang Area


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Garden Mid Valley


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*DUBAI & ABU DHABI* Highlights
26-28 Nov 2011​
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

P1100244P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1100285P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1100341P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1100466P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1100518P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1100808P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1100960P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1110063P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1110109P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1110379P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1110458P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1110229P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1110261P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

absolutely, this is one great photo tour.
thank you for sharing your photos.


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*SINGAPORE*
18-19 Sept 2011​

P1060961c by cth2206, on Flickr


P1070050c by cth2206, on Flickr


P1070081c by cth2206, on Flickr


P1070233c by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*PAVILION KUALA LUMPUR CHRISTMAS 2010*​

P1080118P4a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*MELAKA 2010​*

P1090983P2b by cth2206, on Flickr


P1090997P2b by cth2206, on Flickr


P1100013P2b by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*KOTA KINABALU, SABAH 2010​*

P1050381 by cth2206, on Flickr


P1050410 by cth2206, on Flickr


P1050618 by cth2206, on Flickr


P1050639 by cth2206, on Flickr


P1050690 by cth2206, on Flickr


P1050788 by cth2206, on Flickr


P1060517P4a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1060508P4a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1060444P4a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*MACAU* XMAS 2009​


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*HONG KONG* XMAS 2009​


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*HONG KONG DISNEYLAND* XMAS 2009​


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome shots from Kota Kinabalu....:cheers2:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sutera Harbour
Kota Kinabalu, Sabah 2012​

P1000866P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1000895P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Chinese New Year Lion Dance by Sabah Lion King Former World Champion Yick Nam, CNY eve*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu City Night Driving, CNY Eve*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Another Chinese New Year Lion Dance by Sabah Lion King Former World Champion Yick Nam, CNY Day 2*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Perdana Park Music Fountain, CMY Day 3*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Yick Nam Dragon Dance, CNY Day 5*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous photos and very nice videos....kay:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

^^
THANKS YOU VERY MUCH!


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Yick Nam Dragon, Unicorn & Lion Dance, CNY Day 6*

very nice performance by Yick Nam Lion Dance Team B, creative, playful, cute, funny﻿ yet still very energetic and powerful.





1:37 "CHAK!!!" 










3:32 "YEAH!!!"










Yick Nam Dragon Dance






Yick Nam Starters


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice new videos and photos :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

KOTA KINABALU, SABAH
CNY 2012​
Karambunai









Gaya Island









Sutera Harbour









Sutera Harbour









KKIA


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dragon, Lion Dance performance


















Sunset









Suria Waterfront


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Suria Sabah









Gaya Street China Town




































CNY Eve night market


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

1 Borneo Hypermall


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Perdana Park Tanjung Aru




































Musical Fountain


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sutera Harbour


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sutera Harbour


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sutera Harbour


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sutera Harbour


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sutera Harbour


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

KK City view from Magellan Sutera


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

From Sutera Harbour towards KK CBD


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yick Nam Dragon & Lion Dance [email protected] Square


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Suria Sabah Shopping Mall


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Angry Birds at Gaya Street Sunday Market Fair:lol:



























OrangUtan VS Angry Birds?!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful and very nice updates from all over the world :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

City Square Waterfront























































Suria Waterfront



















Love shape stone found at Segama Waterfront










Tanjung Aru Beach


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sabah Specialty
*春卷 Pork Ham Roll With Egg*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*台湾TAIWAN
24-29-03-2012*​

P1010324P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1010641P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1010694P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1010820P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1010873P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1020092P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1020329P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1020312P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1020359P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the stunning updates....:cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

^^
Thank You!


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*KOTA KINABALU *
30-31/03/2012​


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

just to inform that will travel to tokyo this november,
so it may tokyo showtime end of this year!


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

as promised...


P1030192P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1030294P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1030846P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1030907P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1030993P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1040237P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1040446P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1040606P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1040825P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1040909P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1050029P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1050112P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

more form tokyo


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tanjung Lipat / Likas Bay*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photo updates :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*CHENGDU, CHINA*
03-09 SEPT 13​

P1070440P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1070589P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1070695P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1070838P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1070960P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*JIU ZHAI VALLEY, CHINA*
08 SEPT 13​

P1080192P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1080254P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1080276P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1080319P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1080346P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1080450P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


P1080466P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## Biegonice (May 21, 2010)

Very enjoyable pictures! Thanks!


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Chengu Auto Show 2013*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Cheng Du New Century Global Center*


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful indeed! :cheers2:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*HuangLongXi Anicient Town*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mami Homedish~



















*Mounting Kinabalu Summit coming soon this december*:banana:


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

^^ You just made me very hungry.


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice updates as usually


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates once again


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

_COMING SOON : *BEIJING*_


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

IMG_1986P3a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_2018P4a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_2080P3a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_2094P3a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_2568P3a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_2591P3a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_2667P3a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_2687P3a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_2879P3a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_2894P3a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_2906P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

玉渊潭


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice new photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

2014北京车展


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

2008北京奥运


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

金山岭长城


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Beautiful world indeed.


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

景山公园


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

故宫


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lovely! kay:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

首都机场


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Really Nice!!!


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

IMG_3083P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_3132P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_3232Pa2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_3502P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_3526P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_3850P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_3834P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_3878P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


Merry Christmas to all, btw :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Menara Akal Megah - KK First Grade A Office Building


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

View along Tanjung Lipat


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

1 Borneo Hypermall


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Suria Sabah


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sky Blu [email protected] [email protected] Sabah


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oceanus Waterfront Mall


----------



## AndrewLall (Jun 24, 2010)

Stunning pictures


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Road to Mount Kinabalu*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*The challenge starts!!!*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates as well


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

wow! the city is growing left and right......nice development.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2206 said:


>


BTW, this U/C site except of those apartments, will be a mall too?


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

^^

yes, namely IMAGO MALL, part of KK Times Square Phase 2. The tenants list is quite impressive including Coach, H&M, Sephora, Burtons, Kate Spade, Michael Kors, Swarovski, Topman/Topshop, Tumi, Victoria's Secret, Bath & Body Works, Charles & Keith, Flow, Saturday, Pedro, Wear & When, Swiss Watch Gallery, as well as KK's first IMAX, probably the most classy mall in kk soon 

Check it out yo~:cheers:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487415&page=7


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

KLIA2


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Enjoy the funny creative energetic performance by Yick Nam this year:applause:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

IMG_4569P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_4620P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_4731P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_4740P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_4808P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_4857P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_5030P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_5219P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_5229P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_5403P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_5451P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_5463P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

IMG_5604P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_5798P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_5894P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_6126P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_6150P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_6173P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_6194P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Really beautiful photos! :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its actually a very disappointing trip hno:

Pic below show that *what i want to see and what i actually see*, hahaha :lol:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing pics.


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

太子湾公园


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

花港观鱼


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

苏堤


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

孤山


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

白堤


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

黄山


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

宏村/卢村


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

西湖音乐喷泉


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

杭州东站


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I've enjoyed this thread!! :yes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

上方山百花节


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

匆匆掠过七里山塘


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

焖肉面筋面


----------



## kelly008 (May 29, 2015)

what a place Melbourne is. It is one of the amazing places in Australia.


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

周庄


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

周庄


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

周庄


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

狮子头


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice photos as well :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

An amazing collection of pics.


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

人民广场


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

陆家嘴


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really great, very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## Bimacity (May 13, 2011)

beautiful pics !


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

ShowaKinen Park


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Shinjuku


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

tempura tendon


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Skytree


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Okutama Valley


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hatonosu Valley


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

JR Ome Line


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sagamiko Xmas Illumination


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kamakura


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Road to Enoshima


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Enoshima


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Haneda International Airport


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sekinchan


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

IMG_7209P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_7448P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_7715P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_7975P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

IMG_7290P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_7230P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_7318P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_7462P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_7621P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_7784P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_7856P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_7907P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_7962P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_8051P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_8072P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_8281P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

stunning photos! kay:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Sujiton (Mar 4, 2016)

Wonderfull


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

到七星潭拍照去



























蹲下来拍鹅卵石，没想到疯狗浪一下扑到那么近来，几乎整个长裤湿了。不过我还不算最狼狈，看到较远处有个女生，整个裤还是裙被冲掉。。。


















每个人几乎都是不停地拍拍拍。。。:rf:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

5am再度自然醒，就出去碰碰运气吧。
啊！有阳光撒在地上呢！抬头一看，天空是晴朗的！
赶紧走去七星潭


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

接下来的目的地，远处的四八高地


















一路走走走


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

到了！




































很好奇到底在钓什么东东，浪那么大。。。


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

回程又拍下照片






















































这里可以看到战斗机哦
轰隆隆作响的



























像cream的海浪


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

总算来到了清水断崖


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

崇德休憩据点
还好没按照计划从崇德火车站通过沙滩步行来这里的
从沙滩上来的通道已经封闭了


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

崇德火车站


















抵达宜兰，转乘先进舒适的高铁


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

九份住宿


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

九份并没有想象中的越夜越美丽，商店早早7，8pm都打烊了，没有人烟的老街基本上都蛮昏暗的。觉得还是人挤人的九份老街才是最美丽的，所以基本上也没有过夜的必要了


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

龙洞湾





































龙洞湾岬步道


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

黄金福隆线一路风景优美




































阴阳海




































黄金瀑布在车上看下就够了


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

爬基隆山














































发夹弯


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Great, very nice photos but when posting please use English language.

太好了，很漂亮的照片，但发帖时请用英语。*


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

hut attack


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

mahua


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

tambunan


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

harringtonsuites


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

likas bay


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

likas bay sunrise


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

kotabelud





























































































lasaupodi























































googleearth
https://www.google.com/maps/@6.3753854,116.5476464,1501m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

shangrilatanjungaruresort


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

bukitpadang

kepayan/lido









thegardens









lidoavenue


















harringtonsuites




































likas




































asthontower









sabahgolf&countryclub


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

imagomall


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

wismamerdeka


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

suriasabah














































jesseltonresidences

















mercurehotel









pinnaclecondo


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

suriasabah益南呈现
可说是看过现场最有气氛的狮仔表演了
观众们都表现得非常热情掌声欢呼声不断
虽然只有两队上桩罢了
不过都相当精彩
都起鸡皮疙瘩了

















率先上场的team kota belud古打毛律大伯公庙
狮尾一连四个耳目一新的精彩动作
博得全场掌声欢呼声甚至口哨声都来了
真的都快看傻眼了







嘴角不自觉的上扬起来

先是后腿下桩荡秋千









接着后腿漂移360度









再来后腿下桩旋转270度









最后后腿下桩采青


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

centrepointsabah









palmsquare


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

oceanusbroadwalk











































gen2！









oceanusmall


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

suriawaterfront













































































































segamawaterfront


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

IMG_3103P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


IMG_3255P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


IMG_3357P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


IMG_3424P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


IMG_3490P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


IMG_3584P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


IMG_3625P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


IMG_3753P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

6P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Macau! Well done :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

IMG_3761P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_3834P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_4210P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_4232P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_4482P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

IMG_4616a2P by cth2206, on Flickr

IMG_4604P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Galaxy









Venetian


















CityOfDreams




































Parisian


















StudioCity



























SandsCotai









Parisian

















































































Venetian


























































































galaxy


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Santa Monica beach at sunset


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Shanghai at night


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Its possibly to see some new updates? I hope...


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Night Hong Kong and street musicians


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Hong Kong International Airport. Arrival and Departure


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Magic Macau


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Modern Beijing


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Tiananmen Square and The Forbidden City


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Dushanbe streets


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Light show in Dushanbe - 3D mapping


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Ashgabat International Airport


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

Melaka one day trip

IMG_4630P3a by cth2206, on Flickr


IMG_4635P2a by cth2206, on Flickr





























































































durian cendol









masjid selat melaka


----------



## JaksonSmith (Sep 7, 2017)

The beautiful world is comprised of 189 countries as Pakistan is the most beautiful country in the world. If we talk about other countries then Europe is like a flower and it's your choice that which flower you chose.


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

1 year back


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

sepang circuit


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

P1000268P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1000339P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1000388P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1000522P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1000635P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1000844P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1000944P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1000960P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1000980P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1000990P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1010057P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1010113P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1010291P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1010412P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1010495P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1010606P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1010950P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1020016P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1020187P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1020192P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1020203P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1020207P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1020267P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1020330P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1020393P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

买了票就赶紧去月台排队
好在人不多









为可爱的ICOCA卡及HARUKA优惠卷拍张照先

















坐在窗口边看看拍拍日式街头









不是为这个咖啡打广告的
本来只是想拍张类似酱构图的照片的
哪里知道脑袋一时hang了不下心拍了很多张



































梅田大厦！


















市郊的7仔



























相当有气势的京都车站
为了那远方的圣诞树，还会再来过这里的
现在稍微赶时间
到巴士车站搭巴士到四条河原町，顺便买明日使用的一日卷




































鸭川
好像少了什么东西酱的









和服美眉









啊！是少了纳凉床
原来是季节限定夏季才有
网络照片很有风味的纳凉床









往左边的小路通往白川









日本密密麻麻的街道zoomin拍特别有feel


























诗情画意的白川
可惜不怎么feel到有条小河就在旁边
这里游客不多













































感觉京都的古式建筑比起中国的那些美多了
这里的可以每栋都不一样充满设计感
却又全部都有浓浓日式风情
也可以新旧相融非常和谐
厉害！










前往花田小路



























这里应该是花天酒地的地方吧


















花见小路



























前往二年坂路上。。。


















法观寺，很好认的路标









二年坂



























三年坂









前往清水寺的清水坂



























摆了个乌龙
看了看手机已经4pm了
计划是3.30pm要到达清水寺的
可是天色还是蛮早的啊
原来之前时间调去自动又再调快一个小时（共快了二个小时）
很好
还有很多时间那就逛逛礼品店啦
看那玲琅满目的伴手礼
日本的伴手礼也是首屈一绝的
几乎每个的景点都有自己特色或限定的商品
厉害！
































































进入舞台400Y
其他地方基本上都不用门票


















那时还以为是没用一根钉子的木头结构
原来只是进行维修的临时构架













































没focus到门票













































喜欢这种较原始的feel









一种阴森幽静的感觉




































夕阳挥洒的墓园好美呀
那棵大树也特别美
一切都那么美









是时候离开了
要趁天黑前去拍bluehour时段的古街


















常常硬硬挤在来往人群中间拍照








































































花见小路
为什么会有人为了捕捉艺伎呆在这里呢？
穿着和服的年轻美眉不是更美吗？
哈哈饶我比较肤浅


















好贵气逼人的LS啊
虽然拍蒙了
不过还是可以feel到那帅气的车影啦


















樱花下的白川应该会美很多吧









逛完天也黑下来了，才6.20pm
可是也很累了，早点吃个晚餐回住宿吧

sukiya季节限定加了些蔬菜的牛丼
720Y太不值了
只是牛肉的话才大概400Y
分量也没比较多
价格却贵那么多
不过都好过中午那上千Y的亲子丼啦


















空间比一般的胶囊来的大
该有的设备都有
可是没有衣架









而且上层的也蛮高的
可以直直站起来了









虽然才能入住大概2-30人
可是也有三间厕所两间冲凉房
拉水后可以在水箱上面洗手
蛮不错的设计









冲凉房还有更衣间
可是就是没有衣架


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

P1020557P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1020628P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1020674P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1020837P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1020894P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1020931P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1020983P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1030051P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1030197P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

明明行程会很赶了，飞机还延飞15分钟，结果却带来了45分钟的影响。
下到kk立刻赶往巴杀，都快5pm了。果然一到巴杀眼前的档口都收了。往里走，好在有间卖鞋的还在收着，好险，不然不懂去哪里买KampungAdidias。

。。。

下大雨了，前往centrepoint买头灯

老字号centrepoint圣诞装饰
蛮可爱下的，可是整体略嫌单调了点，那三个大桩柱也没亮灯


















SuriaSabah
可惜还没弄好
还有个大吊灯饰













































上面还有个城堡的









看吧，完成品整个美太多太多了
（网络照片）










雨势小了还以为会停，哪里知道又变大了，一直反反复复，整夜行程就酱悲剧了。以前在kk长大那么多年都没见过酱的雨的，下不停啊，时大时小的，傍晚下到深夜还一直下。。。

仍然按照计划前往kk xmas carnival

话说预测这个carnival到礼拜五，就想说礼拜五回礼拜六登山的。哪里知道拜六没位了，唯有礼拜四回礼拜五登山。又哪里知道酱好运carnival到礼拜四。想carnival最后一天回因为应该会放烟花的。又又哪里知道雨一直下结果也许取消了终究没看到。。。




























不懂是下雨天冷冷的还是
全民不分宗教信仰一起点灯唱圣诞歌
起鸡皮疙瘩了




































如果没下雨的话会放烟花吗









包场:rf:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

昨晚的xmascarnival
一大清早就开始拆了









跟上次一样，一到PadangMerdeka就找到前往kundasang的taxi了，RM25立刻出发，很幸运。:loveliness:
在想着，共车四人共RM100，一天来回就RM200。感觉上好像蛮好赚的。来回大概200km油钱不过RM50，车都是要保养的啦。不过如果是酱的话，minivan更好赚咯，一个人也要RM20，整车10人的话，一天来回各一次都RM400咯，才需驾4-5个小时。一个月不是整万块:funk:

顺利地8点多就抵达神山公园啦


















左边StJohnPeak，中间SouthPeak，再来DonkeyEar，最高峰LowPeak看不到









经过各种花钱的，9点多抵达Timpohon，开始登山咯{:run










特地把时间调到跟上次一样，做个比较，虽然没什么意义，就好玩嘛。
都一样12月15号爬









1km 9.55am 27mins (9.55am 27mins)









地震后新路线吧
话说这次无论上下山时不时都能看到神山的面貌
上次没那么好运









2km 10.34am 39mins (10.37am 42mins)


















3km 11.17am 43mins (11.29am 52mins)


















4km 12.38pm 81mins (1.15pm 106mins)








































































断了的DonkeyEar













































5km 1.40pm 62mins (2.23pm 68mins)













































印象深刻的石头阵




































kundasang


















找不到desa奶牛场









6km 2.52pm 72mins (3.51pm 88mins)
花了5个半小时抵达LabanRata啦
比上次快了整一小时
都是慢慢淡定的速度往上走，只在最后1km心跳稍微有点加速
也因为没什么累，只在3km及4km（午餐）休息下罢了































































这次住在LabanRata很方便
距离晚餐还有点早，就上去休息了。

无论床或被都没上次住的GuntingLagadan舒服



























话说这次看到好像才两三个老外罢了，韩国大叔大婶倒有三四大班20-30人，一家一口大小都脸臭臭的印度家庭，几个华人，其余的就马来青年了。本来自己一个人孤孤单单吃着晚餐，后来就来了三个韩国大婶，胃口不对，弄来了韩国泡菜，立刻胃口大开。看来韩客不少山上都卖泡菜了迎合市场需求了










刚开始日落不怎样


















之后彩霞就相当精彩
引起众人一阵骚动









没事做就一直看很久


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

接下来写到有点罗嗦。。。

本想吸取上次失败的经验，这次早点2am就出发的
可是早餐也才2am开始
拖到来也2.40am才出发










一直走呀走的
走了好久好久
才看到7km的路牌
顿时整个人心情沉下来
SayatSayatCheckPoint就在前方不远
看了时间已经4.20am
那跟上次4.30am没什么分别嘛
觉得攻顶没什么希望了

不过事实上LabanRata到Sayat旧路是1km
现在新路应该是比较长了听guide讲1.4km
可是不懂做莫无论路牌还是地图还是1km？

虽然已经不抱太大希望能攻顶成功
不过还是一步一步往前走
有较长一段路大概50m需拉绳奋力往上爬
算是较辛苦的一段路吧
不过guide还是双手插裤带轻轻松松往上走的

上次就是走没几步就停下来结果太慢攻顶失败
吸取经验
为了鼓励自己就开始计算步伐啦
说要走少少20步才能停下休息
结果一走就走了50步
哈哈也懒惰再算了

走下走下
看到眼前有个山峰顶端有灯光
该不会就是终点吧
且慢
SouthPeak呢？
回头一望就在后方
一片漆黑的
本来就打算拍满天星的SouthPeak的
可是现在一看都没星星了
任务失败
倒是前方还有点星星
就勉强拍下
今夜的星星确实没上次看到的多啊
才拍到几粒星









才5.30am
人生充满希望啊
看来没什么能阻挡我攻顶成功了
哈哈哈哈
可是guide说6.30am前一定要攻顶
不然ranger不给爬了
还不能放松啊
guide就一路一直提醒要快
说攻顶后才来拍照
可是现在是朝霞日出时间
错过就没了
guide真是的
就算不拍照偶尔也要停下来休息下的呀
{:full



























6.10am来到终点Low'sPeak峰下









加油加油！{:gambateh
好彩没想像中的难爬
只是可能会姿势难看点:rf:


















到了到了！
6.35am终于攻顶成功
看人家一身帅气专业的装备
自己真的相形见拙:rf:



























神山又名寡妇山



























可惜享受站在顶峰的时光太短暂
guide又在催促下山了
现在回想起来对当下好像都没什么印象了

没有云海
可是能见度超棒
看到4-50km远的kk了！
话说天气也是很好了的
上下山都没下雨
最近可是天天下雨的
KotaBelud都浸水了








































































差点忘了拍Low'sPeak
上次就大概爬到这里罢了
还有人在顶峰呢
这时都7.30am了
guide说什么6.30am前必须攻顶都骗人的
可是也是对的
自己下山的速度太慢了
再慢点的话等下就会更赶了









帅气的南峰


















SayatSayatCheckPoint就在前方































































韩国大叔
累了就坐下休息享受美景吧




































guide永远远远抛远自己
之前一直不厌烦的
10.30am后checkout要罚钱
10.30am后checkout要罚钱
10.30am后checkout要罚钱













































世界最高的ViaFerrata









震后新的路线风景真的好漂亮
可是走得没完没了



























来到这里代表就快要结束啦
不！还有另一个6km！









alhamdulillah！{hno
都9.40am了









没胃口早餐没吃到多少
不懂做莫
休息了整个小时多
呼吸还是一直有点困难
好在过后下山时又ok了喔

11am回啦
都差不多是最后一位下山了









guide又再再时不时就
4pm前要下完山不然要加ot费
4pm前要下完山不然要加ot费
4pm前要下完山不然要加ot费

体力是ok的
可是双脚就很疲累开始痛了
实在没办法走太快
上次爬隔天才开始痛的
这次却来得比较早
莫名其妙

刚开始走得稍微轻松
第一，二个km都用了个50分钟
第三个km稍微加速加上有些平地
哪里知道竟然也是用了50分钟
1.30pm了！
这样下去不是办法
要全力加速了
偶尔一手拿着拐杖一手扶着扶梯
脚掰呀掰的
整个就像残障人士

水量充足的CarsonFall变美了
上次不怎么美









最后总算3.30pm到达TimpohonGate
花了4个半小时
上次4小时









彩色证书！{:congboy
名字打错了
好彩有check要求换过
不过过后发现登山证也是打错了


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

下到市区就去逛shoppingmall了

没人气的oceanus



















超人气的imago

比较喜欢这些配角


















好多可爱的动物































































主角反而不怎么喜欢


















爸爸妈妈比孩子更high


















saltxpaper精心杰作









用这样的主题做圣诞布置也不错
加个可坐人会跑的火车就更棒啦
还有摩天轮！









二楼往下看



























三楼往下看



























大门









第一次来坐了几个人
第二次来空无一人









今年圣诞主题奇幻漂流
虽然蛮有创意的可惜个人觉得不够美。。。









。。。还是比较喜欢去年的冰天雪地
又有漂亮的白雪公主等等:loveliness:

（网络照片）


















[align=left]很有设计感的riverson[/align][align=left]可是空空的[/align]
[align=left]







[/align]
[align=left]







[/align]
[align=left]三座兵马俑
[/align][align=left]







[/align]
[align=left]







[/align]
[align=left]







[/align]


{:MC2{:MC3{:MC4{:CNY1{:CNY2{:CNY3{:CNY4{:conggal{:congboy{:bye

kkia也换上圣诞衣裳









韩国六班飞机全部挤在深夜
这个时候来就可以看到很多高高的泡菜妹走来走去{:shy


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

今天善用500Y一日巴士卷
共搭了7次:loveliness:
去些离地铁较远的景点

金閣寺400Y
在巴士上还蓝天白云阳光灿烂的
心想还蛮幸运的
哪里知道这一刻天空整个阴沉下来
看不到阳光照射下金光闪耀的金閣寺














































临走前阳光出来了
可是也没时间再逛一轮
要赶着去吃100Y寿司迟点人多就不好了
而且说不定等下跑到金閣寺面前太阳又躲起来











京都街景真的很美（1）之前往100Y寿司路上




























無添くら寿司！！！{:thief
来到10.30am
嘻嘻，还没什么人
周末10.20am比较早开
工作日11am

可用touchscreen下单
有华语的哦









下层一般回转寿司
上层单点快速专用道









每份100Y罢了
炸虾天妇罗及蟹脚都很美味
其他也不错









可能还早胃口还没睡醒
才吃了7碟就吃不下了
本来还想说吃10碟的
每5碟就可玩一次扭蛋









就在这里玩了40分钟
有机会一定再来









因为吃了实在念念不忘
到大阪后又找了一间
可惜那间差多了。。。
{:sigh


京都街景真的很美（2）之前往北野天满宫路上




































北野天满宫入口很大的鸟居


















一没阳光照片就阴沉下来









拍个照都一堆设定
等了好几分钟都还没弄好









御土居700Y稍微贵
而且经典场景还没进入最佳时期








































































这棵枫树虽然红叶不多
可是特别火红









拍不出美的构图


















就是这里了！
可是叶子都还没怎么变色
更别说那期待中片地黄叶的深秋景色














































来到京都御苑今出川御门口


















没有人气的近卫池









又大又美的银杏









京都御苑感觉上就像东京的皇居外苑
稍微整齐人造了点









京都御所
现在免费自由参观了
以前要预约的
不过觉得不怎么美

御池庭
很可惜没得进入对面树林里









御内庭


















御所也是没得进入的









下毛毛雨了
赶紧到参观者休所避雨
好在没多久就停了
得赶紧上路


















雨过天晴
本来还想来个悠闲下午的
可是实在是没时间啊
连南禅寺都没去到



























九条池




























京都街景真的很美（3）


















都说了zoomin拍特别有feel













































搭巴士到三条吃东西
本来计划好吃天妇罗的
可是餐馆在准备中
就去吃意大利面了:rf:

再搭巴士到南禅寺永观堂前
虽然都快5pm了
可是还是想去下南禅寺
可是人群都朝永观堂前往
自己也不太确定前往南禅寺的路
唯有放弃咯

在北海道看到的那架很炫的
前后左右灯连成===x===形的
大概看到是markXhybrid
可是上网还是找不到实际车款
有哪位大大懂是哪一款吗？










永观堂前挤满人潮


















当时排队盛况
估计超过2000人。。。









。。。人龙超过1km









好在进场速度快
半小时酱就进场了
600Y









入门不远的某个小亭挤破人群
也没有很美呀？！


















经典画面
可惜这里不给拍照的


















不小心invert到颜色
变成冬天冰天雪地




































再来一张
蓝色的枫叶如何？













































是这样的吗？
枫叶是从上开始红橙黄绿到下慢慢变色的吗
从没见过酱的无论网络照片还是实地









一整排。。。


















古色古香的树枝配上那白云多多的夜色































































逛了整2个小时
事实上门票口外已经美得不要不要的了



















搭巴士回三条去吃天妇罗
永观堂人潮汹涌
南禅寺也有夜枫应该也不逞多让
好在巴士站都没什么人
可能有临时加班次
几怕排长龙上不到要等下一班啊
晚上巴士不多啊










相当美味的一餐
可惜里面的炸物面皮被饭的热气蒸得稍微变软
不过还是比在东京吃的那个连锁天丼好吃太多了









店面相当大
可是没有人潮
进去的时候空无一人
之后也才来了两位
旁边那间门口排了好几个人呢


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

慢慢地来到第三天啦

简单吃了顿早饭
松屋的牛丼









搭岚电到岚山
首站四条大宫就离住宿400米罢了









岚山站外


















渡月桥



























桥中间









走到桥的另一端就Uturn回来
另一边桥中间的景色


















沿着河边走









帅气的单手转船桨









这里拍婚纱照一流啊









上山啦









岚山公园龟山地区









展望台









zoomin









再zoomin









前往竹林









要拍到前面一大片空地没人都很难了
还要有两个穿着和服的美眉在前面
幸运到。。。{:congboy









头顶翠绿的竹叶










常寂光寺400Y
距离车站都算有点距离
基本上也只能步行前往
可是依然人潮爆满









里面满满的红叶
前后左右一步四景啊































































黄叶显得更出众






















































多宝塔矮矮的
可惜这里不够高
看不太到远方的日式住宅区









酱就逛了整一个半小时




























本来计划接着去祇王寺的
可是时间有点紧迫就放弃了
反而经过天龙寺被外面的一张照片吸引就进去了
本来天龙寺500Y是不在行程计划里的

可是里面看到的景色蛮失望的
深觉后悔


















鲤鱼彩画中游
都拍到不美的









才逛了个半小时









回到热闹的街道


















京都交通都喜欢用动漫哦
特别喜欢巴士那个鼓励用交通卡的
总觉得她的眼神特别温柔都快爱上她了
有得拍的时候又犹豫不决不好意思拍
铁定决心要拍的时候又遇不到了
最终都没拍到很是遗憾









失望的日式炸猪腰内肉饭









堆得山一样的高丽菜丝
因为不喜欢吃生菜
刚开始拿来浸了汤才入口的
可是热热的汤浸浸下都变冷了
过后直接生吃啦
吃吃下又几爽口下喔
最后都扫个清光了









卖相绝佳
可是味道不成正比









来到鸭川
想来个悠闲的黄昏时段


















下去走走
本来还打算坐在河边看日落
哪里知道都没什么人的
可能现在天气较冷吧
看来鸭川还是夏季有纳凉床的时候才是最美的


















不懂什么鸟呢？
毛黑灰白的蛮帅气的
































































满满日式老街风情的先斗町




































摩登商店街新京极









昨晚吃的美味天妇罗就在这边啦


















寺町商店街
每天都来这一带还是没去到锦市场，哈哈哈










霸气的京都车站
整大棵圣诞树躺在楼梯面



























猜猜看多少棵圣诞树


















sukiya咖喱猪丼
意外的爽口好吃
以前在东京也试过不怎么样的另一家的


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

又来。。。{:handsome
清晨的鸭川


















东福寺









通天桥入口不远处
听到旁边大妈说这角度光线都不错的
的确也觉得是这样的
不过这里也是比较没人的小径









看其他小径挤满人潮


















简直水泄不通啊




































通天桥本尊









算是拍到最sharp的枫叶了
构图也不错
可是叶子有黑点的









这张也不错
颜色漂亮
可是拍蒙了









红叶中的一点绿









来到通天桥高潮戏
也表示快要逛完了









红橙黄绿大片大片的









看久久{:childlike









较特别的枫叶









就在这时候无意中发现相机的某个creativecontrol功能拍出blingbling效果
不过不够自然









东福寺虽大
不过基本上也是去通天桥罢了










步行前往伏见稻荷大社{:run
见见京都的住宅区


















这里的房子远没东京吉祥寺住宅区的漂亮


















还是老话一句
京都街景真的很美









尤其zoomin拍更美{:love


















伏见稻荷大社小入口


















本殿









千本鸟居



































































































好像P进去酱









正门









连续四年蝉联外国游客第一位{:nose









来到电车站
京都之旅也算是告一段落{hno


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

一连搭三条JR线
从京都稻荷站直奔大阪新今宫站

入住新今宫









有私人厕所呢
不过只有马桶
洗手还是要跑出去










650Y
两只炸虾及一片紫菜天妇罗罢了
不过都几好吃下









千日前商店街









各种招牌目不暇接



























道顿堀戎桥




































心斋桥商店街
店家装潢都很精致



























御堂筋



























才发现原来禁止在大马路拍照
可是弄到酱美



























美国街的某个购物中心









是被自己大便溅起来的水花吓到吗？{:laugh
坐进里面不是更容易溅起水花吗？
坐出一点就滑下去冲击力没酱强:rf:
还是说要用屁股塞住空间不让水花溅上来:lol:









非常有名的龙虾包



















入夜的道顿堀









进入光怪陆离的世界








































































红豆鲷烧



















炸虾天妇罗









玉子烧









超便宜便当









500ml咖啡78Y罢了
比便利店便宜一半！









那么大只的不懂什么蟹才480Y









手臂酱长的鳗鱼才980Y









什么店呢他妈的便宜
是的英文店名确实是tamade
就在住宿旁不到一分钟脚程
可是却没能从中省到钱


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

很快的来到倒数第二天了
本来打算早上先去天王寺动物园，下午再去大阪城的，哪里知道动物园呆太久，大阪城唯有排去最后一天跟箕面公园挤了。反正整个京都大阪游几乎从第一天到最后一天都在赶。。。

听说王寺动物园小小的，以为会很快逛完，所以刚开始还在慢慢逛浪费时间。逛着逛着突然觉醒，里面还有很多动物要看的，结果过后都匆匆忙忙走马看花的逛了，结果也花了差不多五个小时，慢慢逛的话可以逛一天了。天王寺动物园虽然没有各种一般的动物表演，可是幸运的话也可以看到一些傻里傻气天然呆的动作行为，带来更多乐趣，实在让人啼笑皆非摸不着头脑。

一大早还没什么人









动物园就是可以看到一班又一班的幼稚园小朋友


















黑猩猩乐园









笑看人生百态









难免有些不顺









何必那么执着









才发现原来猴子也有那么多种
真是大开眼界


















一脸好委屈哦


















熊猫猴


















样貌长得雄姿英发。。。









。。。屁股却竟然是五彩缤纷的！{:laugh









就是冲着无尾熊来的









可是蛮远的看不清楚




































还有望远镜供小朋友观赏









梅花鹿瘦得皮包骨









蝙蝠洞









几可爱下









眼睛瞪得大大的猫头鹰{:childlike









可爱的厕所









喜羊羊









是站着睡觉吗？
动也不动的


























































































隔岸观虎









一直舔墙壁









对呀
这里的动物不懂是不是被关到傻了
很喜欢依着一样的路线来回漫步
走来走去又走来又走去
重重复复又重复重复重复又重复
就比如这只豹









好忧郁的母狮









英气挺拔的狮子王


















样子好奸









不懂什么鸟类
竟然会摆那么有型的pose









圆滚滚的河马









小乌龟游起泳来好得意


















还以为只有一只脚









原来是两只脚合起来罢了









好夸张的喝水法
整个颈斜拗进水里









可爱熊熊套餐









肮脏的大笨象沉浸在水里时不时喷下水









北极熊游水









说智商较高又不是
很喜欢把头钻进青筒里
结果看不到路四处撞墙跌进水里









私人豪华游乐场









一只黑熊忘我地舔自己的排泄物陶醉其中{:faint
另一只则一直从左边洞穴跑出来跑进右边洞穴
又从右边洞穴跑出来跑回左边洞穴
就一直来回一样的路线跑进跑出
没完没了。。。
真的快笑破肚皮。。。









动物园也有一些枫叶









还有较特别的









逛到3点多











大阪烧


















预料之内
没什么好吃
不过猪肉片令人惊艳











去NambaParks
经过千日前商店街
满满的招牌



























NambaParks圣诞灯饰






















































看那五彩缤纷的背景
逛来逛去都找不到路没去到
真的很失败很气馁
又一直毛毛细雨
逛到很不畅快









看全景图几美啊
都有走到圣诞树那边的
有个入口就在下方却没经过
那么近那么远
结果只逛到上半部
那个五彩缤纷的树林都没逛到
整个公园设计到太复杂了都不懂怎样走
（网络照片）









接着又冒雨步行至电器街再到新世界
可是都下雨没拍到照
想说明天再来过
可是哪里有酱多时间
真的很讨厌那种雨不会停的哦
弄到人家扫兴扫兴

来份重口味芝士牛肉丼{:full


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

很快的来到最后一天了{:cryrun

一大早来到大阪城公园
原来这里也有圣诞灯饰
不过也是没有时间来啦









银杏大道


















可爱美眉:loveliness:



























护城河



























虽然是古迹
里面很摩登
很像重建过很多次了









立体影像


















到观景台
好彩观光团不来这里
不然一定非常挤



























通天阁









也不会很多人









很英式建筑









小小片的
片地落叶深秋feel









龙头鱼身



























来到刚刚在观景台发现的小秘境


















本想绕护城河一圈
可是赶时间要去吃念念不忘的100Y寿司
结果没有看到天守阁倒影画面




























接着搭地铁
先是上错地铁线:rf:
不过也还好
还是可以到达目的地不过要走比较远
接着又早一站就下下错站:rf:
不过也还好
等下一班就可以啦只是浪费点时间

美丽市景









满怀欣喜的来到:loveliness:
另一间無添くら寿司
已经要排队了
都是日语看听都没有
懵懵懂懂的总算来到座位:laugh3:
啊？
怎么没有天妇罗的？
都是冲着炸虾天妇罗来的
100Y两只美味炸虾天妇罗哪里找？
竟然这间分行没有天妇罗:L
没有英文
没有单点快速专用道
没有扭蛋可玩

大失所望！:bye:

三色拼盘:drool3:









来份甜品:$









接着就步行到大阪站啦










来到箕面

前往大江户温泉物语
不是去泡温泉。。。



























好贴心









。。。是去免费看风景{:shy
好美啊{:iwant













































做莫有skytree的？


















前往箕面公园
枫叶宝宝









虽然因为路段封闭没有到达目的地箕面瀑布
可是一路上风景都好美好美
几乎每几步就一景
看不腻拍不腻
一直拍一直拍
各种五彩缤纷的叶林
不多话了
大家慢慢行赏吧
















































































































































来到这里就没得在前进了
河流很多碎石


















回程走对面另一条路


















光线很好
可是实在构不到好图




































回来到这里想说最后一张照了
结果。。。









。。。还是拍不停{:love
真的太美了
好像中国山水画






















































传说中的new myvi?









北海道自驾游就是租这架了
蛮喜欢的










今天不懂怎么了
早上搭错地铁线又下错站
现在也不逞多让
连续两次提早下站{:faint
第一次下站，还没到啊
地铁来了继续行程
第二次下站，还是没到啦
第三次才下对站
明明都赶时间了
可是也这样刚好在某站碰上
这乌云笼罩又带点晚霞的漂亮城市画面
还有地标梅田大厦










早一点就更美了
云彩更粉色









来到大阪站
想去梅田大厦却找不到路{:faint
走了好多冤枉路



























终于到达梅田大厦









为的就是圣诞市集啦



























走另一条路回去大阪站
结果又路路不通饶了又绕{:faint



















时间不多直接杀去新世界
最终没能为电气动漫节拍到照

基本上新世界很小罢了啦
就一个十字路口
也不会很多人




































匆忙便利店吃些东西就去机场啦
关西再见咯{:bye
樱花季节再见哦{:hi










一些入门票:rf:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

P1030397P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1030495P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1030520P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1030528P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1030696P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

终于来了个正真的自驾游 :rf:
二天一夜简单游金马伦/怡保

TapahToll 出来后再上一点的LataKinjangWaterfall













































傍晚抵达金马伦一直下雨，哪里都没去到{:full

隔天清晨看日出
现场太昏暗了一点光源都没有
拍不出iriz耀眼的青色









flash倒是拍出sharpsharp的青色来
可是环境就暗暗的
真的太喜欢iriz的侧面线条了
好拉风的









半途路上


















天气还是不怎么理想
没漂亮朝霞日出
还好有点晨雾也算不错了



























全景图



























过后勉强出点阳光



























一路蹦蹦跳跳的烂路
来到MossyForest
现在看到这张照片就很后悔当时没把IRIZ拍进里面


















来到WatchTower
适逢开张大吉请大人物搞什么开幕仪式之类的
要到下午两点才开放给游客
暂时没得再深入探险
太失望了
那么辛苦来到


























































































IRIZ超有型的尾部，我喜欢:loveliness:









进入MossyForest会经过蕉叶林









接着来到BOH
没有蓝天白云阳光灿烂
照片自然不怎样咯































































想拍那小房屋
意外发现这漂亮的圣诞树









对花花草草不怎么感兴趣的
可是既然来到了
就选了个免费入场的CactusPoint






















































郁金香花海
不！仙人掌花海



























来到怡保









二奶巷


















还有个三奶巷




































来到GunungLang又下雨了









好彩很快就停雨
坐船到对面的公园









有个迷你动物园


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

P1030857P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1030874P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1040255P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1040382P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1040402P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1040445P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1040593P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1040701P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1040923P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1040975P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1050061P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1050075P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1050259P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1050286P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1050380P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1050463P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1050471P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1060012P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1060214P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1060225P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1060472P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1060484P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1060499P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1060575P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1060593P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1060648P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1060670P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1060742P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1060779P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1060836P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1060853P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

kk2018a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

coming soon......


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*EVERYDAY SUNSET*

12 consecutive days from 29 Jan to 9 Feb

sunset2019 by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

2019mk by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

P1190649P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1190671P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1190810P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1190859P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1190884P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1190888P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1190902P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200072P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200155P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200194P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200248P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200299P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200314P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200345P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200358P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200395P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200437P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200506P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200607P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200658P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200692P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200807P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200809P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200813P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200860P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200921P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1200925P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1210035P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

P1210214P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1210225P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1210245P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1210279P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1210396P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1210372P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1210403P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1210457P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1210496P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1210567P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1210607P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1210633P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1210703P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1210771P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1210792P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1210835P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1210928P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1220271P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1220441P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1220512P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1220535P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1220616P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1220630P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1220680P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1220695P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1220746P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1220784P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1220814P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1220903P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1220907P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1220965P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr

P1230019P2a 
by cth2206, on 
Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

19-04 jpnS2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, amazing and very nice new photos


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

P1230092P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1230157P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1230175P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1230211P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1230244P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1230351P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1230374P2a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1230429P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

P1230170a2 by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

惊险的过了海关{:run
事实上如果根据樱花花期来安排行程的话
应该是东京进大阪出的
可是因为东京出关比较。。。:L
而且会浪费一天时间在搭机
又要机场过夜的
就选择了逆流的行程大阪进东京出
没想到
大阪出关也不好过
好在假假浑水摸鱼的顺利过关:rf::2lol:









南海特急列车









到达大阪
天气棒棒哒～！
天空蓝蓝哒～！









本来只是想说先放下背包的
结果可以提早就checkin了
真好～
住的是日式榻榻米









手机UltraWide12mm









住宿外观









就在新世界对面街



























通天阁塔下









啊～
真的好喜欢日式风格建筑









油价起了hor～
三年前北海道自驾游时才110Y～120Y酱der～









久违了的100Ysushi
好怀念炸虾天妇罗啊～
便宜又美味









{:full
饱餐一顿
天气一下阴沉下来
冷风阵阵～

NambaParks









手机UltraWide12mm









话说
KK的某个project
就是OneJesseltonWaterfront啦
购物商场构思图是类似酱的
还加入水的元素
不懂到时做出来又会怎样的呢;P









空中花园
看来要年尾晚上圣诞灯饰亮灯时才漂亮啊
可是上次来时都找不到路









道頓堀
意思意思拍下两三张



























心斋桥
都没用到相机拍
手机UltraWide12mm


















御堂筋名牌街














































大阪城公园


















话说大阪好像没什么樱花树
来到7个小时
到现在才看到
就在前方


















樱花都还没怎么开


















西の丸庭园









看到了
这下放心了
不怕看不到美美的樱花树









满开


















大阪城天守閣









樱花还开到不怎样
就没上去观景台了
反正上次来时已上过









大大棵的银杏树









回顾上次来时的盛况





















西の丸庭园
也许还没满开
们什么




























刚才远方看到的那颗满开樱花树


















少少日落彩霞




































亮灯了



























蓝色灯光
好像才一天罢了










晚餐来份重口味芝士牛丼









再回到道頓堀心斋桥









看下夜景









挤下人潮









第一晚就酱结束了


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

一早出发直接来到京都
今天将善用一日票









首先满心欢喜的来到金阁寺
上次早上来天色还不错
可是站在金阁寺面前却一下被乌云遮了阳光
没看到金光闪闪的金阁寺
今天天气很好阳光灿烂
所以就决定再来
结果还是失算
可能适逢中午时分太阳在头顶上方
屋顶边挡住了阳光没有照到金色壁身
所以始终没看到金光闪闪的金阁寺









过了几分钟稍微出现倒影









金阁寺没有樱花看










平野神社
樱花开的相当不错









樱花祭不可缺少的美食档口




































另一个出入口










随后来到鲜为人知的本满寺
在住家小巷里
走错路还好及时回头

{:childlike
接近百年树龄的垂枝樱









话说出发前一礼拜已经满开
还担心樱花会掉到七七八八
也所以来到京都第一天就赶紧来
还好樱花状况还是棒棒哒～！
垂枝樱算是比较早开的吧
可是上次去河口湖时已过了最佳赏花期
仅有几棵仍然满开的也是垂枝樱
可能是另一品种吧

置身樱花树下
樱花从天而降超震撼









哗啦啦
手机UltraWide22mm
要跟能感受其震撼感的话
可看回＃1楼的影片哦～！



























欣赏这棵樱花树都有半个小时之久
前前后后也只有大概30名观光客










紧接着步行十多分钟来到京都御苑
也是没什么人
很休闲
可是时间实在有点紧迫
只逛了一小部分


















樱花园
各种品种各种开花状况









{:shy
樱花妹好美的雪白美腿






















































右边大大棵的银杏树









回顾上次来时的盛况









只逛了重点上面部分
行程实在严重耽误
比预计慢了快2个小时
唯有砍掉其他部分










京都巴士站转巴
等好久
都快入夜了
急死人
趁着等巴士
快快买了明天的一日票
安心点

来到伏见稻荷









都日落西山了









上次已经白天来过
所以这次选择另一时段来体验不一样的风情
夕阳照耀下的光辉是看不到了
不过还是能看看夜幕下的光影





















































天色很快暗了下来
逛不到一半就打道回府啦
还有少许人冲着上



























古色古香的京都街道




























搭巴士一路跌跌撞撞
总算来到今晚及明晚住宿
有些巴士7pm后酱就没了
或半小时甚至1小时才一趟
实在有些惊险
话说一些巴士站不同号码又分开两个或更多站搭
在十字路口的话就更麻烦了
得四处奔波找该搭的那个站
往往找的同时就看到那架号码的巴士轻轻跑过
司机又很守法的喔
死命招手都不停的
{:faint

住宿门前就有巴士站
地铁就稍微远了
所以这次主要都是搭巴士
都没搭到地铁









浴间小归小
却还有个换衣间
在日本住过好几个住宿都是酱的
虽然都是cheapcheap那些









买了个甜点吃爽









护唇膏
哈哈哈
没什么效果
才第三天就开始觉得嘴唇干干了
就买口罩来带了
毕竟鼻子周围也会因干燥脱皮


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

{:full
相当精彩充实的一天
大清早就出发
金黄色晨光照耀下的住宿外街头









名气较低的东寺
本来也不打算来这里的
不过就在住宿斜对面
5分钟步行距离
趁着出发时就过去看看咯









还早
都没什么人
也还没开
只能外面看看









年龄近百的垂枝樱



























过后就搭巴来到人气景点蹴上倾斜铁道
果然才8点多已经有不少人了









可是樱花还开到不是很美
有点失落啦



























七分熟的樱花苞




























接着步行路过南禅寺山门
上次来没时间没来到赏枫









zoomin拍显得壮观起来



















再接着步行前往哲学之道
沿途住宅景色



























从尾端开始走起
樱花开得不多
只有大概30巴仙吧













































抬头一看









是小叮当！:loveliness:


















走走下就走完来到前段起点了
哲学之道全长约2公里









前段外面的樱花还更美下



























美丽的京都街道









zoominzoomin


















本来是搭巴直接到下一个目的地锦市场那一带的
可是既然有巴士一日票
就特地跑去吃100Y寿司
昨天没能顺利依照计划没吃到









话说付钱的时候旁边的小姐姐买单才432Y
就是说才吃了四个寿司
过后拍这张照时看到她从外面楼梯走着下来
哪里知道照片拍出来不是她也
走太慢了









接着又回到住宿拿相机备用电池
也顺便去东寺看看白天有没有得免费入场
路经游客络绎不绝的四条通









结果
行程就一下延迟了2个小时多
唯有取消锦市场了
啊哈哈上次来也是没去到锦市场

直接杀到四条河原町









高瀨川满开的樱花
昨天搭巴经过这里就看到满开美美的樱花了
大家挤着拍沟渠









倒觉得街头景色更迷人




































紧接着来到鸭川



























两位都很有翠如BB的feel













































前往白川的小巷
真的
zoomin拍的京都街道太美了









哇～









哇哇～～









哇哇哇～～～
行程之外的意外收获
两排高达的樱花树大满开
我好兴奋～！
好兴奋～！！










看蒙了
没什么拍到照









手机刚好拍到三位小姐姐自拍









出动交警维持秩序









对面的白川的樱花则还没什么开到


















路过衹园


















来到圆山公园









香喷喷的美食档口
大家有闻到吗?
唔～
好香的烤鱿鱼味～









登登
又一百年樱花树


















前往清水寺路上









可爱到吸引大批人群围观拍照









八坂塔









二年坂



























三年坂









的樱花也相当壮观



















清水寺门前









往回看


















金黄色日落



























事实上清水寺应该很少樱花罢了
还以为是红叶季



























哎呀呀
来慢了
鸭蛋黄正在下山了
赶紧拍了张
adui～
偏偏没focus到拍蒙了



























两分钟
没了


















此次行程一大遗憾
清水寺本堂舞台还没修理好








































































远处京都搭一柱擎天



















一路原路往回走
三年坂那棵垂樱









回到圆山公园
白天都没拍到这角度









女王的气势


















不同角度呈现不同气势


















色调感觉很丧









都是上班族









各种赏樱海报

















































































一切尽在不言中

















一起陶醉在漫天星花下吧
可看回＃1楼的影片哦～！









拍到颈酸









就在高潮中结束今天行程


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

{:run
新的一天
一早来到背割提
其中一个非常期待的赏樱景点
位于京都近郊
由大阪至京都的京阪电车半途站可至
所以本来是计划第二天一早从大阪出发来这里的
可是由于这里的满开日较迟
为了尽量看到最美的樱花
唯有改到今天第四天再过来
对呀
伏见稻荷也是京阪电车半途站可至
不过因为打算傍晚才去
所以啊
行程计划会稍微东奔西跑的感觉

今早天气欠佳阴阴的
好在过后烟消云散蓝天白云









樱花还开到不是很好
有点稀疏


















zoomin就能拍出密密麻麻的樱花









樱花做背景的美食照









走到尽头
天空变蓝了
风景变美了
照骗也变美了


















手机超广角22mm









网络看到很喜欢的一张照片构图
青青草地粉粉樱花蓝蓝天空
非常干净
很想拍张一样的
就像酱
网络照片









可是走了大半路都找不到美的角度
所以又转多半趟









好喜欢照片里的人物


























































































风好大
樱花摇来摇去
好难拍



















吃了半顿餐
继续上路
时间又赶了

前往岚电樱花隧道的路上


















有好几个观赏点









快速转移阵地


















这里热闹多了
还有交警维持次序









{:love











来到岚山


















先来分樱花雪糕
味道果然没惊喜
不过没失望
因为没期待









时间有点紧迫
光线已经不好了
也不懂会不会有夕阳光线照射下的竹林
该往哪走呢
先到龟山公园观景台还是先到竹林呢？
犹豫不决在浪费宝贵的时间
前往竹林半途又倒回走先去龟山公园













































{:hypnotize
结果绕了个大圈
先来到竹林
拍到真糟糕
两旁的枯草完全没对正



























之后才上龟山公园



























对比上次来的秋枫景色
没什么分别;P


















因为预了这里也能看到山樱
就没计划去吉野山了
虽然岚山的规模更本没法比









还是不错下啦



























夕阳余辉下的樱花






















































才接近夜幕下的岚山街道已经没什么人了



























渡月桥对面的中之岛看夜樱
也是很少人



























乱乱拍
拍出各种不同feel的夜樱
































































来到京都站
京都赏樱行也来到尾声了









灯光秀到10pm罢了
才看到一下


















等到东京的夜巴
话说夜巴上看到有充电插口提示
可是摸黑找不到
好在旁边搭客了解心意告知
就在座椅旁边
谢天谢地
漏夜把手机及其中一粒相机电池充满
相机就能够继续大拍特拍啦
可是还是不够用。。。
虽然好在。。。
不过还是耽误了行程
早知也把另一粒电池也充满了


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

大概6.30am抵达东京站八重洲
早安呀东京
我又又又来了！
今天是一整天大暴走啊
精彩可期









路过千鸟渊
你们看
旁边的樱花还是满满的
啊哈哈哈
太好了
多开心啊
啦啦啦

















先到靖国神社逛逛
小朋友拜六也要上学吗?









有些绿叶了



























靖国神社十天前已经满开了
没想到仍然还是这么美

















有人打扫
所以地上没什么樱花瓣









自己加料
不过感觉就是不自然









稍微有特色的樱花老树
可是好难拍
有点大棵地方又挤









出动手机UltraWide12mm都不好拍



















美丽的樱花街道


















来到千鸟渊啦



























樱花河


















来到尽头
还没看到期待的画面
在哪里在哪里呢
东京铁塔



























原路返回
原来就在起点
靠近九段下地下铁站那里
登登
就在远方
可是稍微被挡住了
中下午后的光线应该比较好吧
而且也有划船
可是行程安排不到
还有太多地方要去




















前往北の丸公园
路过武道馆
成千上万的上班族集聚在此
看到眼花缭乱
好多好多好漂亮
好多好多制服诱惑
语无伦次了
{:spot
依依不舍
来到北の丸公园
没看到多少樱花









来到皇居东御苑江户城天守台


















没什么好看的
快速离开









大手门









摩登大道
超整齐的









有时真的很不喜欢这相机拍出来照片的颜色
看GoogleStreetView的颜色自然美多了
很有城市的feel


















银杏大道
直达东京车站正中央









皇居外御
好像皇居开放还是什么的
一大群又一大群的民众不断排队涌入









二重桥









壕沟









日比谷吃了个平民pasta
来到丸の内高尚办公楼区









右边那栋
走进里面像花园酱好漂亮
人有点多没拍到照









东京车站外的广场









先到KITTE的游客中心买Subway72hrspass
仅限国外游客购买
需出示护照









手机UltraWide12mm









再到6楼免费观景台









各种电车齐聚一堂



























对比上次来拍到的夜景









手机UltraWide12mm


















尽量拖到中午比较不逆光
再拍多一张
东京车站外









东京车站内









手机UltraWide12mm









从靖国神社一直走走走
来到东京车站
走了5个小时
脚真的快要断了



















继续精彩
长途跋涉来到国营昭和纪念公园









先吃了点小吃
开工啦













































不懂是不是郁金香开到还不够多
有点不懂怎样拍closeshot


















对呀
可以拍一些‘画面好看’的照片啊
嘻嘻
好漂亮









好可爱









好像来自二次元的美少女



































花太多时间呆在同样的地方
好戏还在后头多着呢
这还不打紧
最可怕的是相机电池快要没电了
主角都还没登场呀













































终于
看到樱花林了









哇哇哇
多壮观的场面啊
前方大大片的草地进行着各种天伦乐
远处超级无敌大片的樱花林









满满的樱花树下
满满的花见人群
简直是大开眼界了









相机没电
只能用手机了
不过也没什么mood拍了
好好坐下来感受一下四周幸福时光吧
真的
好震撼
大家也可看回#1楼的影片哦









UltraWide12mm视角



























必须早点离开找地方给相机电池充充电
接下来还有好多地方要去还有排拍呢
时间紧迫加上相机没电
才逛到那么两三点
真的太遗憾了
这里真的是应该呆上一天的好地方









心痒痒去google看下其他人的游记
哎哟～
真的错失了好多好多美景
真的好遗憾没能逛多一点
好后悔花太多时间在郁金香花海
真是的
上次在国营日立海滨公园都拍了很多了啦
{:sigh
也知道行程安排得实在太赶场了
可是没办法啊
樱花花期已来到尾声了
要尽可能早点去完赏樱景点
哈哈
太贪心了


回到东京
幸运地很快就在地铁站看到有充电口
赶紧充了下下
分秒必争啊
好像AmazingRace酱
{:laugh

紧接着来到文京区公所25F免费观景台
太阳都下山了


















第三次来这里了
还是没能在这里遇见富士山









远处的skytree









钻石般一闪一闪亮晶晶









丸の内建筑群









上次来已经拍过很多了
所以这次也不多拍了
天色已经暗下来了
也要省点相机电池










晚餐来份咖喱牛丼
冤枉～
店里才有一位员工一脚踢
餐点慢就算了
摆盘也不好看
就没拍照了
还记得第一次吃这个咖喱牛丼时觉得蛮爽口的有点惊艳到
所以就有了第二第三次
虽然好像也没那么好吃了
来张上次拍到的









来到隅田公园赏夜樱
不过没什么漂亮


















还以为樱花季节
能看见粉色skytree的
结果怎么是酱奇怪的颜色搭配
看清楚后原来是为倒数东京2020特别点灯









来到另一段
人少多了
樱花也大棵美多了


















老样子
步行前往skytree









河对面也有整排樱花树点灯
人又更少了


















第四次了
上次第三次之后
已经说这次第四次要早点来的
想看像刚才在文京区公所看到的那个一闪一闪亮晶晶的skytree
结果还是。。。









回顾前三次同一地点拍到的skytree
2018/04









2015/11









2012/11









前三次都是大概10pm才到达skytree下
没时间逛里面
这次是9pm就到了
可是又得赶往千鸟渊看夜樱点灯
也许真的没缘吧

手机UltraWide12mm
打横拍都冇问题









快10pm了
赶紧的来到现场
有点夸张的场面









当下看到这景色
脑海里即可闪出三个字
靓
爆
镜









才短短10分钟
没了
现场一片哀嚎
当下决定
明天早点再来过
嘻嘻









在东京一晚～RM47








会是怎样的一个住宿环境呢？


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

又是精彩的一天
继续AmazingRace一整天

再次来到文京区公所25F免费观景台









富士山呢？

















始终没能看到富士山加新宿建筑群经典画面









小石川后乐园


















没多逗留
时间已经晚了











东京铁塔下的芝公园
没什么樱花


















增上寺









好不容易才找到被樱花包围的东京铁塔


















来到东京铁塔下


















六本木毛利庭院



























蜡笔小新人偶来到现场









TVAsahi
手机超广角12mm



























重现小叮当黑白漫画


















来到樱坂公园
又被美丽的景色惊艳到了
马路两旁满满的樱花
犹如置身粉色世界









微风吹来
下起樱吹雪
照片拍不出
可看回#1楼的影片









这里是高尚住宅区吧
都是名车出入
身为爱车人士
自然在这里玩得不亦乐乎

















路上的樱花瓣也随着经过车辆飞舞起来
照片拍不出
可看回#1楼的影片



























跑到人行天桥上









MazdaCX5魂动红









不懂什么超跑









可惜不是帐篷车
是有看到的
还坐了位美女
摊开双手望向天空做作到要死
呸呸呸








可是没拍到



































回到路边
又拍了拍
旧款LS
可惜没遇上新款
黑色的超杀









两架NX









片地樱花瓣









不知不觉
竟然
呆了一个半小时
最后来了架McLaren









转角看见东京铁塔











话说本来今天计划的行程是
8am芝公园六本木一带
12pm秋叶原
4pm银座
很ok嘛一点都不赶
可是出发之时去了9am才开的文京区公所
到达芝公园已经11am了
樱坂公园又呆了很久
结果
来到秋叶原已经4pm了
行程严重推迟！！！

不过也没关系了
现在就趁着步行者天国时段拍拍街景吧
那些模型店就留到最后一天才来慢慢逛
反正河口湖富士山下樱花纷飞游是没什么希望了的
本来最后一天是去河口湖的
出发前看天气预报还好好的
可是之后每天看天气预报那天都会是一整天雨天
已经不抱多少希望了

music！

























































为了步行者天国
硬硬将大阪京都五天减少一天至四天









大家毫无拘束疯狂地在大马路上大拍特拍









手机UltraWide12mm


















我全都要

















大家又看过这个梗吗


























好唯美的漫画









还特地google来









可是名字怎么那么血腥














































夜幕之前来到银座街头
这里也有步行者天国哦


















手机UltraWide12mm


















啊！！！
可是偏偏刚好背景有架大巴









拍下拍下
怎么交警将围栏移走
哎呀都忘了
步行者天国到6pm罢了









NissanCrossing
第三次目睹这概念跑车的风采了
实在是赏心悦目



































来到二楼




































GSix









高雅满满艺术气息的中庭
顶楼有360度免费阳台没时间去了
反正上次去过了









加快步伐来到日比谷。。。
有个godzilla模型









。。。就为了lexus陈列室。。。









。。。一睹lc帅气英姿

















紧接着赶到日本桥樱花节
樱花光之毯到8pm罢了









规模太小了没什么看头









就酱罢了吗？
哦不
附近的街道还有樱花树点灯









对对对
就是这里了
有历史建筑做背景美美哒～！































































摩登建筑群里也有个鸟居神社









另一看点“樱灯树”









假到有够plastic～









官方构想图



















我又来了
9pm都不到
可以慢慢逛
今天是最后一天点灯
场面比昨天又更夸张了
得排队轮流进场拍照不必争得你推我挤
想想下没理由最后一天才来这样的安排
也许昨天到时已接近尾声就自由开通了









靓爆镜啊靓爆镜啊




















































































































来到终点没多久
刚好10pm
现场又是一片哀嚎
继续拍到没完没料


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some wonderful and epic photography there...

Can I ask why you changed from the large scale format?


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

经过连续5天的好天气
今天终于迎来阴雨天

床位窗外风景









赖床到10.30am才出去玩
空气凉凉冷冷爽爽哒～
才想起已经多少天没觉得冷了
现在这才是初春应有的气温啊

















出门遇贵人
话说
出门后就附近先来份牛丼早餐
坐在吧台式的位子用餐
吃着吃着
一位妇人指了指地上的10000Y
问是不是我的
哇塞～
真的好险
谢天谢地
不然就损失惨重要挨穷过日子了
感觉应该还掉了一张1000Y的
都放在后面裤袋里
隔天早上照着一样路线仔细寻找可是没看到
哈哈
昨天晚上在便利商店也是惊魂了一下
付钱时找不到icoca卡
过后才发现原来夹在护照里了
那时卡里应该有大概1000Y吧

首先来到上野恩赐公园









樱花已经掉的7788了


















樱花宝宝


















瘦瘦的鸟居



























不忍池




































受不料香气诱惑
离开前终于来了份烤鱿鱼











来到表参道
遇上短暂的蓝天



























进去表参道hills逛逛
里面楼层是独创性的“螺旋形斜面”斜坡
从底楼走到顶楼完全不用走楼梯之类的
可是现在已禁止拍照
绕了几圈无功而返
回顾第一次来时拍到的里面









表参道很多设计独特的精品店









很快地
来到涉谷Hikarie11F
新宿方向角度没什么美









遥望涉谷十字路口









zoomin









再zoomin









再再zoomin
大家看到多少位樱花小妹妹小姐姐呀？









涉谷未来发展模型









Hikarie外观









来到十字路口

















便宜又美味100Y寿司
8个炸虾天妇罗够够瘾
厚切玉子烧甜甜滴
意外地第一次吃到半熟生鱼片
看图片以为是烤熟的就点来吃
哪里知道是半熟的
好吃吗？
em...
的确口感是比较肥美啦
难怪那么多人喜欢吃生鱼片
不过还是接受不到这种生食









来份甜点


















吃饱喝足
就在涉谷逛逛街拍拍照
奶茶在这里也很好卖哦
排长龙


















动感十足的路牌



























再次经过十字路口
手机UltraWide12mm









车站大厦里的长廊
另一角度看涉谷十字路口









下起毛毛雨了



















世贸Seaside Top展望台
人很少
景色不错
遥望东京铁塔棒棒哒～！









虽然左边一栋新的建筑避免档掉东京铁塔
可是更本就不该建啊
档了大概20%的风景









铁塔左边RoppongiHills
右边Midtown


















JR电车，新干线，百合海鸥线齐聚一照









芝离宫恩赐庭园


















台场









接近黄昏时段









铁塔下的增上寺









{:love









skytree下方竟是三角的也









没有夕阳彩霞
天昏地暗世界末日的感觉也不错









新宿方向
远处灰灰的那群建筑
DocomoTower格外抢眼









彩虹桥









台场摩天轮




































看到疑似导览标示板遮着
不好意思手多多掀开来看
果然没错
以前的view更美
360度无遮挡
还能看到富士山









再来最后一张
完全入夜后的夜景











来到目黑川
毛毛细雨下撑伞赏夜樱

















































































9pm准时结束









话说隔天看到这则新闻
跟去时是同一天也
怎么没看到啊?!
不过整条目黑川也是很长下的











转战Midtown
都没什么人
本来顺路的话是去了世贸展望台就来这里的
可是目黑川的夜樱到9pm罢了
唯有来回跑啦
Midtown的到11pm

















































































樱花瀑布









都focus不到


















地铁站剖解图
6，7层楼高


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

不知不觉
很快地来到最后高潮
旅程已接近尾声了
今天的精彩程度
可想而知









经过昨天稍微郁闷的天气
今天又是一整天风和日丽的好天气
凭着优越的住宿地点
凭着便利的交通
凭着是免费的
再次来到文京区公所









又凭着超棒的天气
终于
天皇不负有心人
当下几兴奋啊
大家
看到了吗？









看到了吧!









是滴
第五次来到文京区公所
终于看到富士山加新宿建筑群了








遗憾的是富士山旁有点云
不过也算是心意满足啦









真的好喜欢中间那一排建筑









远处的skytree
看不清楚？









没关系
zoomin。。。









昨天在世贸展望台提到了
发现skytree下段是三角形的
也许是这个原因
大家看
skytree两侧不对称的
怪奇怪的









可能兴奋的关系
屎都快要出来了
就去解决啦
说不定大个便出来
富士山旁的云就闪开了









嗯～
是有好看一点了
相信再等下去那些云应该会散开的
可是得赶往下个景点了
时候已经不早
对了
建议大家早上早早来
下午的话新宿方向是逆光的
当然要看日落的话就另当别论










本来本来是打算去东京都厅展望厅
如果看到富士山再去文京区公所
可是这样就不顺路了
所以就现在先去了文京区公所

去了文京区公所
本来接着是去东京都厅展望厅
但是所在地偏西
看东京都的话下午光线会比较好
就临时改去下午再去了

现在呢就先来到
新宿御苑
起价了
200Y变500Y
可是还是超值的
而且现在樱花祭延长开放时间
还有夜樱点灯
还可一日内自由进出
可是实在腾不出时间再来了









日式花园没什么看头
匆匆略过


















才发现
大太阳下的樱花好难拍
光影太严重了
一些部分亮得发白
一些部分就阴阴暗暗









好有趣
顺时针
从花苞至各种不程度的绽放



























都不懂
不是拍的太上。。。









。。。就是拍的太下









经过大草坪































































五颜六色的真的太漂亮了


















樱花林
粉色地毯









手机登场
看中其12mp的12mm超广角
而且算是旗舰款
前年初款式
去年尾半价入手









可是
现在的手机那么脆弱的吗
话说在大阪的第一天
两次不小心在上厕时掉在地上
第一次边框碎了点
第二次直接爆镜！
而事实上那个边框轻轻碰到硬物都会稍微凹陷
发现时已遍体鳞伤了
唯有套上讨厌的护套
之前便宜的入门手机反而跌不不烂的
用了四年现在也只是有些脱皮









相机也顺势着登场
30xOpticalZoom
当下忘了拍
后补上
用动画《我想吃掉你的胰脏》做背景









想更如亲临现场的话
可看回#1楼的影片哦~









来些樱花各个品种的特写照






















































再次来到大草坪
太喜欢这里太美了









对了
就是这样拍
拍的好爽好过瘾
好喜欢接下来这一系列照片































































就这样逛了大概3小时
真希望能呆更久些
跟国营昭和纪念公园一样
新宿御苑真的可以呆上一整天
可以悠悠的享受拍照时光










很快地来到东京都厅









手机UltraWide12mm



























排队上展望厅有安检
人龙有点长


















空气依然非常清澈
能见度相当高




































始终没时间“路过”明治神宫









涉谷









新宿中央公园









下午的富士山逆光









只能隐隐约约看到









去了那么多美丽的赏樱景点
但是比起这两个
不敢想象现场会有多壮丽











虽然时间紧迫
还是不放弃
来到明治神宫外苑


















F430！









虽然没有黄黄的杏叶
但是还是很美哒～









NSX！









Aventador！









72hrsPass来到尾声了
72小时搭了约25次
以前都没用这些Pass的
甚至第一次来时几乎一条三手线走天下
直到第四次来才发现这个pass原来那么爽用











虽然时间紧迫
还是不放弃
来到明治神宫外苑


















F430！









虽然没有黄黄的杏叶
但是还是很美哒～









NSX！









Aventador！









72hrsPass来到尾声了
72小时搭了约25次
以前都没用这些Pass的
甚至第一次来时几乎一条三手线走天下
直到第四次来才发现这个pass原来那么爽用











AquaCity里面装修来
那个像真人的机器人都没了
上次来没拍到
还想说现在补拍的









失望的灯光秀
上次明明很精彩很多变化的的
现在只是普通的几个单一颜色罢了


















回顾上次最喜欢的其中一刻
充满能量的感觉









来多一张
非常喜欢的cyan色彩光









前往MegawebToyotaCity路上









经过HistoryGarage入口显示闭馆中
该不会那么衰MegaWeb没开吧
可是远远看到里面有人走来走去啊
应该有开啦
不！
是真的
竟然就刚好遇上Megaweb闭馆中
只是开放前往摩天轮的通路
也只能远处拍了



























VenusFort
依然冷冷清清




















回程途中看到夜景太美了
so就在出站前“免费”来回再搭一次
嘻嘻


















新桥夜景
始终没时间去到Caretta Shiodome观景台









一兰拉面的第三次
第一次觉得叉烧很美味面条不怎么好吃
第二次则相反
第三次呢
无论面条还是叉烧都很美味
汤头也很浓郁
每一口都细细品尝回味无穷
精彩的一餐为精彩的一天画上句号
旅程已接近尾声了


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

终于
来到最后一天了
如之前的天气预报所料
今天真的下一整天雨

大清早再查了看天气预报
不得料
晚上会冷至零下3度

















为什么无端端会变到那么冷呢
原来是寒流来袭
隔天还看到新闻
部分关东地区下起了雪
甚至出现绝美的雪樱
就酱错过了











也是时候介绍下一晚～RM47的住宿了
网上很多人批评住宿里找不到负责人
地确是这样的
可是也没有什么不好啊
感觉就像回到家里一样
另一点是半夜会听到karaok声
不过也没那么糟啦
可以听听樱花妹的歌喉也不错
负责人也算是贴心的有准备了耳机

那
没有负责人该怎样checkin呢
是滴
住客并不需要checkincheckout什么的
负责人会提前email床位号码给住客
大门是按密码的
当然也是email一起给









很幸运拿到的床位是樱花装置的
床前有个相当大的空位可以放背包
这个很好用棒棒哒
一般上这类床位才不会有酱的空位









这住宿应该是住家改装
有三间房各四个床位
两间厕所两间浴室算很好了
设备也应有尽有
脸部保湿霜都有正合我意









洗手盆用餐休息区









整体下来很满意这间住宿
毕竟才～RM47一晚
第三第四晚还与一位金发女孩同房
夜深人静
孤男寡女
画面太美不敢想象
{:full
床前风景










既然下雨
接近11am才舍得出门


















将背包放在滨松町车站储物柜后
搭着三手线经过东京，神田，秋叶原这三个站
终于听到熟悉的电车音乐铃声
啊！
好怀念～





特地跑去池袋
为了最后一次吃100Y寿司
估计这几天下来
啃了26只炸虾天妇罗
誓要把它吃到厌倦
以后就不会再心思思啦
哈哈
真的好好吃又便宜呀
鲜甜弹牙的虾子加轻脆的面皮
两只才100Y哪里找

照片拍到不满意
应该来张从正中上面拍下的画面
作为最后一碟炸虾天妇罗
可是当时没想到









又是在雨天来到池袋










又来到秋叶原啦
天气变得更寒冷了
走在街头上下冰雨又刮冷风的
真的是冻到顶不顺








赶紧躲进模型店里避寒









真佩服这些穿着女仆装的女仆
站在寒冷的街头上拉客









灵机一动
用正方构图拍照
除了要寻找美的角度外
也要尽量避免拍到玻璃反光
拍得好好玩

主角率先登场
又3980Y了
之前买到的是1980Y
过后有看到980Y罢了
感觉这些二手货价格乱乱来的









帅到～～！！！
话说出啊发前两三个礼拜才刚在fb看到
结果就在这里亲眼看到了









学生服真好看

















露出圆滑屁股蛋的小新
初音雪白美腿
还有可爱的小葵
呀呀呀呀～～









诱人的和服

















好喜欢DeathNote这个故事
要找天重看了









才发现好多日本女团体偶像
清纯可爱得多么令人心动
走与韩国性感火辣的女团不同路线
可是一大堆那些商品写真照都禁止拍照
唯一找到这个在箱里的就偷偷拍下来了

















好喜欢Spiderman里的Venom这个角色









超帅的PowerRangers变形合体模型









小叮当









Yamate~~

















奥运玩偶有在售卖了









现在的漫画画到多精致了
很高清的feel









那迷人的双眼









也只是仔细逛了两三间模型店
就已经4点多了
得赶去东京都厅看夜景了
明明今天的行程很轻松的呀
怎么又变得那么赶了


仅隔一天再次来到东京都厅
窗外一片灰蒙蒙
只能看到近景









































































接着几乎迷失在新宿车站
想从东口出
可是走下走下只看到南口及北口路标
最后从西口出来
唯有车站外面街道冒雨绕个大半圈
来到新宿东部
好在之后顺利地很快就找到晚餐目的地

吃什么呢
呵呵呵
战战兢兢的走进里面
选了1080Y50分钟自助餐
还有其他配套的

登登！！
蛋糕自助餐

















前一晚一直犹豫不决的
毕竟蛋糕比较少女心
一个人来吃自助餐已经有点尴尬了
一个大男生来吃蛋糕自助餐就更加。。。
er。。。








啊哈哈哈哈！！！
不过现场看到男顾客还比女顾客多呢
也有单身的
有两位的
也有一大班的
没什么好尴尬的啦
而且店主还蛮贴心的
将单身的安排在一区
adui～

基本上吃爽罢了
时间很赶
想吃多多吃够本的话
就没法好好慢慢品尝享受了

纯碎个人口味感想
巧克力味的都不错
有蛮多款草莓口味的不过没尝试



























下冰雨又刮冷风的
就不逛歌舞伎町了
仅拍了路口照


















始终没能一睹牛郎的风采
来几张GoogleStreetView




























机场来个简单最后一餐
吃过那么多顿
还是偏爱牛丼
百吃不腻









怎么那么快就换上紫藤花布置了
上次来也是紫藤花
樱花呢？


















来到晚上
反而没什么冷了
还可在外面呆久久的









将剩余的钱用光
真的应该不会再来日本了
现钱仅剩1Y
ICOCA卡就剩比较多17Y
画上完美句号！
{:good


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

P1290774P3a by cth2206, on Flickr

P1290894P2a by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

万红中的一滴紫









半夜转机









再出发已是日出时分



























手机UltraWide12mm
拍出犹如外太空








































































到啦



















前面车厢GoldClass
后面车厢WomenClass
唉～这个世界越来越不男女平等了
已不能像上次酱站正中间
可以爽爽地看看风景拍拍照片了:rf:









往事回味


















来到IbnBattutaMall
有几个主题广场
还蛮漂亮下的
不过没什么拍照欲望
只拍了一张
好像来到SunwayPyramid:rf:









首餐来份中东代表性食物
米饭酸到～～～


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

搭monorail到棕榈岛啦









这个高高的有观景台
以后就能站在上面看棕榈岛了












































































































手机UltraWide12mm




































手机UltraWide12mm
都毫无能力


















Monorail









忘了zoomin拍TallestBlocksOnPlanet
crop出来的自然不够清晰













































TallestBlocksOnPlanet
这几晚酱住在这里哦
目测第四高那栋
超期待的～









Tram
整辆车黑黑的
车窗的tint超强的
外面的太阳再猛烈都不怕
坐在里面都不觉得晒









EliteResidences









入住66楼









最便宜的12人房
风景却是最棒的
这也不难理解
12人房肯定是最大间的
最大间的自然是主人房
风景当然就是最棒棒哒～









MillionDollarsView
百万海景阳台
还有个舒服的摇椅









Dubai很多东西玩下的
只是都不便宜
当然Dubai的物价都相当高
大概3-4倍
几乎比日本更贵
跟8年前相比
马币掉太多了
0.85到1.15









都帮您安排好了












来来来
黄昏至入夜的百万海景





































































































































































家乐福就在住宿楼下旁
走！









物价虽高
不过也都相当真材实料
巧克力牛奶味道非常浓郁且顺滑



























最后一天扫了4包









买了个烤鸡
省点钱
Dubai一餐平均差不多RM30-40


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

清晨时段的百万海景
能见度不错
不过还不算最好的
等最清的时候再来个特写
第四天吧






















































连续两天观察
7.30am最清









8.30am反而变灰了
天天都是酱的吗
nonono。。。










今天搭8号公交沿海公路游
白天的太阳好毒辣哦
皮肤都晒的隐隐刺痛


















不懂什么工程
破坏美感




































原来在兴建着这个
以后公共沙滩的景色
帆船酒店可能会被挡住了咯



























越走越前
都过了GuardHouse了










SoukMadinat



























很美的沙画



































































































上次在这里买了个
从AED50杀到AED35爽爽地
哪里知道住宿对面的商店才AED10






































冷气巴士站




















MercatoMall
很美的意式商场


















来这里主要目的是解决午餐


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

接着来到连接JumeirahBayIsland的桥
入口处种有三棵树枝形状很有特色的Baobab
可惜叶子太茂盛了看不出
大家可google看看Baobab长什么样


















远处是Bvlgari名牌精品酒店


















长途跋涉的
就是为了Dubai的天际线啦



























远处的帆船酒店及更远处的TallestBlocksOnPlanet









远望跟近看的视觉都不同哦
尤其调色后的照片
光暗分明非常有立体感
很美




















接着又再长途跋涉的来到Dubai运河
没想到竟是个鸟不生蛋的地方
几乎一个人影都没有


















就为了这个很有设计感的WaterCanalFootbridge









不骗大家



























最后一拍
来个特大张









别以为Dubai都是豪气冷气巴士站哦
这个简陋的剩个站牌罢了











回到早上来过的地方
看看日落
拍拍夜景









有幸遇到相当壮丽的佛光普照









手机UltraWide12mm


















来。。。









。。。回。。。









。。。东奔西跑的


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

今天迎来了阴雨天
不过还是决定登最高塔
话说本来是打算跟住宿买票的
哪里知道没位置买不了
唯有现场买票咯
哪里知道是天价
好彩路过DubaiMall看到一家旅游公司
虽然也是贵了点
不过也没办法了
折腾了一番
开始登最高塔啦



























蜘蛛人攀登最高塔
可惜错过了拍TomCruise的画面









双峰塔









犹如外太空建筑













































JumeirahBayIsland









昨天就是这座桥上拍Dubai天际线啦
如果要拍Dubai天际线的话
DubaiCreekHarbour角度会稍微更理想
可惜那里交通不便









世界岛









运河


















帆船酒店









棕榈岛全景就拍不到了









现场灰蒙蒙的
根本不懂在哪里









BusinessBay



























世界最高塔下的
世界最大音乐喷泉


















世界最高塔下的
世界最大商场























































世界最高塔下旁的
世界最搭商场内的
世界最大的水族馆观赏幕墙
还是免费的哦









好多款鲨鱼









杀气腾腾


















这只的正面。。。









。。。像鱿鱼









这只叫锯鲨









长长刺刺的鼻子
不
叫吻锯
剑状突出像史前恐龙









魔鬼鱼也有好几种
这只笑脸迎人的太有趣了









这只长吻鼻鱼又更可爱了









DubaiCreekTower
传说1.3km高
已经在兴建着了
预计2020完工
不过目前暂时搁置了



























真的好美


















手机UltraWide12mm









美轮美奂









FashionAvenue入口


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

黄昏时段外面绕一圈

手机UltraWide12mm
横排都没问题！



























这个LOVE雕塑太有艺术感了






















































正面是凸出来
一般看到的是喷泉那里的角度是凹进去的
































































吃饱喝足再看念念不忘期待已久的音乐喷泉
份量大得惊人
根本是两人份啦









看看夜景先

















































































Apple的大门
不懂做莫时开时关的
直接全天候开放给大家不是好罗



























PeopleMoutainPeopleSea









总共换了好几个地方看
这里最少人了




































应该是最后一场了
来了个全白灯光




































手机UltraWide12mm
广角视觉再逛一轮


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

今天的天气最棒了
为大家来个棕榈岛仔细特写篇

先来些6.50am日出照



























10am光线最棒了
阴影最少时段
基本上几乎没有阴影




































再迟一些Atlantis就会开始出现阴影啦









这个高高的
ThePalmTower
之前说了
有观景台
景色应该会很壮观吧






















































一片绿叶









部分世界岛









部分世界岛



























楼下对面街的度假村一









楼下对面街的度假村二









楼下对面街的度假村三









远处还有个比棕榈岛更大的棕榈岛PalmJebelAli










完成上次来没能实现的愿望
置身TallestBlocksOnPlanet中









接着来到旁边的DubaiMarina









这里有栋非常特别的螺旋状建筑
之前叫InfinityTower
建好后改名叫CayanTower
建时好像蛮轰动的
现在都好像没什么名气了








































































大家知道是什么建筑物吗？


















那晚经过看到
晚上亮灯很美哦
金白色的









来到MarinaMall
也仅逛了2km
绕一圈共7km









TallestBlocksOnPlanet
每栋顶端设计各有特色
整体被新建筑挡住了少少


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

冲沙啦
好几次沙漠尖锋斜斜冲下来
算是有比上次刺激吧
不过冲沙不爽的是会顿下顿下
过山车又怕太过刺激不敢玩:rf:



























冲一次沙后
之后一个拍摄点
就来到阵营了
这时一张沙漠照都还没拍呀
完了完了
刚才那个拍摄点实在不怎么样啊
好在仔细观察阵营四周后
总算看到满意的景色


















最喜欢就是这边啦
看远处那沙漠光影









zoom近点









crop了crop
干净的沙漠光影照
本来刚进入沙漠区不久就看到这样的景色的
可是以为之后会有很多机会拍
当时就没拍了
哪里知道。。。
现在只能远处zoomin拍了









自家阵营
旁边不远处还有个阵营
应该是比较豪华的吧









金黄日落光辉下的沙漠









单独冲沙中的LandCruiser









冲沙中的LandCruiser群









鸭蛋黄几时出现呢？









另一边的月亮很圆哦









可惜拍来拍去都好像focus不到
都没之前拍过的sharp









期待中的鸭蛋黄终于出现啦
可惜旁边多云
比较希望是干净的鸭蛋黄照


















下沙漠咯




































余兴节目
比较期待的喷火秀马马虎虎
火势很小罢料
不过之前的表演都相当精彩
话说晚宴的食物
淀粉类的很多无限供应
肉类则可怜的一人只有一块鸡肉及一块不懂什么肉罢了
记得上次肉类是无限供应的
不过食物都算很好吃下啦


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

今天能见度也不错哦
又拍了拍
今天酱AbuDhabi一日游
已经迟出发了





























来到七星EmiratesPalace皇宫酒店某个入口处啦



























旁边UAEPresidentialPalace总统皇宫入口处









困着其他人顺利闯进去啦
好怕被问三问四的


















是非常富丽堂皇啦
不过如果有去过澳门赌场或之类的
事实上也就
那个样啦














































































































手机UltraWide12mm
广角视觉再逛一遍


















































































接着前往EmiratesPalace旁的Corniche海滨大道
遇见追风骑士


















天气太好了
天空海水都蓝蓝的
随便拍都美美的































































UAEPresidentialPalace



























EmiratesPalace









EtihadTowers本来五栋美美的
现在旁边多了些破坏美感的建筑


















本来想晚上再来一轮看夜景的
可是时间会非常紧迫怕不够
唯有放弃


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

接着前往GrandMosque
途中遇见彩虹









这次的主要目的是欣赏夜幕下亮灯的景色
看照片真的太吸引人了
只可惜入内参观有点累人
oneway方式参观
一栽进去就没有回头路了
不像以前自由参观
所以亮灯后的时段也只是从远处观望了
懒惰再进去跑一轮
照片可以zoomin拍出来是很美啦
不过现场亲眼看是差了少少
毕竟有点距离呀









入口处还建起ShoppingMall来


















电子登记后就能进入来
还得经过长长的通道


















以前能自由行走在这广场大厅的



























回顾一下

















































































以前也可自由行走甚至坐在这世界最大名贵地毯的









也回顾一下





































来到对面的OasisOfDignity
摄影者的天堂
都在用大炮三脚架拍









自己也霸了个风水位
手持拍摄
非常有计划有耐性的拍
不同时段来了个六连拍


















开始亮灯啦




































zoomin的也来六连拍























































手机UltraWide12mm
广角视觉再逛一遍


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

满心欢喜地来到超期待的Dubai车展
结果是超失望而归
怎么说呢
一般来讲车展能逛个5，6小时的
这个竟才一小时多就逛完了
较有兴趣的LexusAudiDSCitreon都没有
韩国品牌没有
日本品牌只有Mitsubishi及Nissan
参与的车厂少就算了
conceptcar也没几辆也就算了
连SupercarAlley的车都是看过的那些
还以为会有一些较稀有的超跑的














































好彩有非常帅气的Cadillac
以前都蛮喜欢这品牌的设计了的
新一代的设计依然非常吸引




































{:good






















































有两个中国品牌
话说路上竟看到两次博越
即X70啦
可惜没参与车展
也许能看到造型非常时髦缤越
即传说中的X50啦


















没什么好拍
就再拍拍Cadillac









{:love









还有全场最吸睛的Ajlani































































全场三架林宝
竟都是同一款的
bumper都一样











本来还纳闷怎么1pm才开场呢
还尽量争取最多时间打算逛到7pm再去机场的
结果。。。
现在还那么早
就再去看看世界最高塔啦


















再逛逛世界最大商场啦









几乎天天快餐
不多那里的KFC陪饭真好吃下









再逛逛世界最大水族馆
三大鲨鱼齐聚一照


















两大航空母舰相遇









Apple阳台景观































































再看看世界最大音乐喷泉



















差点就上不到机了
最后来张棕榈岛夜色
{:bye


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

{:love
就是明天啦
没多少时间了
快速地仔细回味一下
近一个月去过的地方

首先登场的是KL一日游
首先来到BukitAmpang









这里能看到算是最佳的KLSkyline角度









能见度棒棒哒～！



























兴建中的Merdeka118及算是竣工了的TRX106



























PJ









接着来到BukitSaga
就在BukitAmpang的旁边附近
这里整体角度稍微差一点









不过胜在klcc一带的建筑排列得比较整齐
能看到WHotel
FourSeason也没酱粘双峰塔
可惜一点的是Skybridge被新建筑挡了一半









对比一下BukitAmpang的









某路上的TRX
双峰塔吉隆坡他Merdeka118都看到
前方是美美的Golf场地可惜被挡了


















MyTown停车场顶楼就在TRX正对面









也可看到云顶









再来Merdeka116


















IstanaNegara













































MasjidWilayah


















手机超广角12mm




































手机超广角12mm




































手机超广角12mm
也无能为力


















KTM大楼









MasjidNegara









SultanAbdulSamadBuilding









DataranMerdeka独立广场


















TamanTugu









下雨了









竟起雾









TuguNegara


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

雨过天晴
来了个KLTower特别篇
还有谁会拍得更多呢？


















可惜了没去到Skydeck
而且那两天特别优惠露天的Skydeck仅比普通的观景台多RM2
可惜卖票的时候脑袋不灵光
看到Skydeck天气因素暂时关闭以为买不到就买普通的
之后想想下
事实上随时都可买Skydeck的
不过能不能玩到就不保证啦









逛逛吊桥先









RumahTerbalik


















Merdeka118角度很正









排队等待上去中。。。









到啦
虽然天色欠佳
不过能见度棒棒哒
而且也没再下雨了









手机超广角12mm









彩虹也
每次看到都是一点点罢了的


















BukitBintang
等了好久
花了好久
才拍到Monorail经过




































PJ









遥远的ShahAlam！！！









来些近拍
都是些刚刚去过的地方
大家知道是哪里吗?































































云顶云雾中出来啦









开始入夜亮灯啦






















































竟然没亮灯


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

隔天去逛逛EmpireCity
再到BukitAmpang
主攻乌天暗地及云雾环绕的KL

路过IconCity









错综复杂的高架公路
出发前可是研究了好久
一不小心就走错路









还在建更多的高架公路









EmpireCity背面









每栋楼各有特色
像LasVegas的建筑




































逛了逛里面
没什么好逛的
都没做好


















真的太遗憾了
四年多前刚驾车的时候就冲来这里了
可惜到现在仍然为建好
这里的设计比一般商场更吸引吧









本来实在不好意思拍的
可惜怎样都得拍一张
就先来了张屁股照
拍开有拍
就来了五连拍
终于完成愿望啦
一直很想在停车场内拍的
觉得光线应该比较好
来来来
超广角镜头12mm下的_*IRIZ*_五连拍
{:good



























车头就普通镜头的好看些


















接着到对面拍


















手机超广角12mm









这里一带的建筑都很特别










PerformanceArtCentre









EmpireDamansara


















PJTradeCentre




































手机超广角12mm









手机超广角12mm









没完没料的高架公路










仅隔一天再次来到BukitAmpang
算是完成目标啦

乌天暗地下的KL









云雾环绕的KL



























没有日落彩霞
大家可看回那天上云顶之后下来
有很美的日落彩霞


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

四天三夜北上游

特地绕去RawangByPass高架公路
高达60m


















路过怡保山城


















途中遇上雨









过海啦































































如愿以偿
park在靓位
这时惊觉车牌爆了一个









行驶在槟岛上啦









桥底下风光



























槟城第一餐









极乐寺













































升旗山
没什么好玩
只是看看风景
下山排队排了整粒钟
应该买也没很贵的快速通道滴


























































































又是能见度棒棒哒



























亮灯了的湾桥









夜景几美下
海拔高度适中的关系吧


















辣死人了









Avatar秘密花园































































今晚住宿


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

第二天清晨
再次来到桥底下看日出



































{:love



























槟城的食物虽然价格低
可是很贵
料太少了吧
像这叉烧才四片且薄到不行









逛逛世界遗产乔治市








































































GurneyDrive填海后海滩都封了









BatuFeringghi的MiamiBeach


















这里的石头大大圆圆滴


















解解渴
Cendol都包装到像珍珠奶茶酱有纹路


















绕槟岛一圈









榴莲芭









看到了吗









没想到槟城的海水也可那么漂亮









午餐



























这回自驾过海啦



























AspenVisionCity扑个空
美美的花海隧道没了









前往FrogHills的红泥路
还好没想像中的难过









几个水坑罢了


















冲着上不到五分钟









哇～～～






















































远对面的槟岛



























帅气的老外起重机来


















轮胎都染成红色了









吉打稻田


















{:love
可惜不是黄金期
没拍到理想中的照片



























上日莱峰咯









这里一大看点就是紫阳花啦
家乡也有种了一两棵的
网上无意中看到日本密密麻麻的紫阳花海
没想到会那么美的
这里的稀疏了点



































































































吉打市中心吧
云层始终散不去
拍不到AlorSetarTower




































摸黑下山
好刺激
好在这时都没车上山
只遇到一辆









路过AlorSetarTower









今晚住宿


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

第三天清晨
来到马泰边界了

WangKelianViewPoint看日出
空无一人也
{:love


















造型独特的山丘






















































北海道乡田小路













































没办法进入EmpanganTimahTasoh禁地
失败
_*网络照片*_


















79号公路游
北海道景色













































来到现场都不懂怎样拍
深感束手无策


















本来计划拍点特别的
大概酱的角度
来两架
一前一后
可是
太难了
好失望
这张还拍蒙的









KedahPaddyMuseum


















楼上360度壁画景观



























雨过天晴出现彩虹


















画得相当精致
倒影都不含糊



















又没办法进入BlueLagoon禁地
又失败
_*网络照片*_









GunungKeriang



























爬到半途又封了
只能看到酱的景色了































































在此特别介绍另一登山好去处
BukitKodiang
有垂直攀爬难度非常高
自认没信心挑战
不过景色非常棒
_*网络照片*_









前往金马伦啦









今晚住宿









私人别墅哦









有天窗呢


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

第四天清晨
金马伦日出
又空无一人































































BOH没酱快开放
懒惰一来一回
就找个地方发呆









很好
四周都没车
慢慢拍
可是阳光太强烈了
也有注意到的
可是万里无云
不可能等阳光没酱强烈的时候拍呀
回程又有其他车了
照片严重爆光
{:sigh


















很美的树









上次来拍到的
那时阴天拍到还更美









事实上当时是为了拍这建筑无意中发现的































































手机超广角UltraWide12mm



























久违了的鸡丝河粉
可是味道麻麻









极乐洞









有个洞口


















岩石很美




































里面相当赏心悦目
比BatuCaves美多了



























后花园




































想去镜海
又是禁地
又失败
真的是
为何那么多想去的地方都失败收场
_*网络照片*_
_*







*_

本来接着的计划是去太平公园的
可是一来一回真的有点太远啦
放弃
改去附近的DR SeenivasagamRecreationalPark
KintaRiver就在旁边
等下入夜后可顺便看灯光秀
可惜。。。




































手机超广角UltraWide12mm



























KintaRiver









。。。可惜没亮灯了


















想找个芽菜鸡饭或鸡丝河粉都难









看对面
大塞车呀
车龙好长好长好久好久都没断
好疗愈～❤









想说12am夜深人静时抵达KLCC拍夜景的
已经尽量～80～90km/h慢慢架了
可是还是11.15pm酱就到了
车水马龙的就放弃了

11.45pm到家
油耗约6.4l/100km


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

趁着还有时间
隔日又去了波德森半日游
不想留下遗憾
好在天气不错
看到漂亮的海水
也没什么好逛了

路过Sepang
{:love


















参观大红花度假村































































PantaiCerminFoodCourt































































灯塔









事实上是想去BukitBatuPutih
实在找不到路
又又又失败了
_*网络照片*_









免费水族馆






















































云龙庙









PantaiCahaya


----------

